# Quartz And I Like Them



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes ... thats right ... I have quartz watches and I like them, I can't understand the "I couldn't possibly wear a quartz watch" or the "you have a quartz watch? How sad" and the worst of the lot ".... so you dont appreciate the engineering and art of mechanical watches".

pish

what the .... !!!!! where have all the smileys come from??? Now I have to scroll down to Australia to post

















do you know what I think about






















so they can go






























There ... I feel better now


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I like Quartz watches too,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've got a G10, guess that says something.  Not to metion the RLT6.









I've also got an Accutron







that's keeping almost quartz time thanks to Roy.









And a 1964 Timex electric.









I've no prejudice against any kind of watch if I like it.

I've also found the new smilies.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Me too

About half of my hoard is quartz. I fancy those Breitling superquartz with +- a few seconds a year.

Anyone got one? Are they really that accurate?

Roy, Don't you have one , a B1 or similar?

Lets start a quartz/auto thread


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

DavidH said:


> I fancy those Breitling superquartz with +- a few seconds a year.
> 
> Anyone got one? Are they really that accurate?
> 
> Roy, Don't you have one , a B1 or similar?


 He had one







I hear he has a nice Kirium F1 though


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Ok, it's getting really late, I'll confess: I never wear quartz watches. Already mentionned why in earlier posts. But it hasn't always been like that. On my 18th birthday my parents offered me a watch. My choice, a budget, just pick the one you like. My older brother picked a Hublot 3 years earlier, my younger brother picked an Omega Seamaster. I picked...

do a search for chromachron on epray...





































The thing is it was stolen when camping some 10 years ago or so... I would love to buy a new one but they are too expensive on ebay... I probably wouldn't wear it much, only for an evening out or so, but still... If I could wear them I would buy myself a nice LED,

I'll post some pictures of all my quartz watches soon, I'm improving my photography skills...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Fixed the smiley problem, I set it up wrong,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

D'ya know what?

I'm not that bothered about how accurate a watch is as long as it performs to the best the design (and age) can.









I'm wearing a 1950's Wittnauer manual wind that's probably within +/- 30 seconds a day. I can't set it too accurately because I can't hack the seconds hand.

Well bloody big deal!

It looks good, does the job and it's an honour to wear it. I'd love to know what it has "seen" in it's life. Kids born, the owner may have died. Maybe it saw President Kennedy murdered? Who knows?

There again, I wonder what the G10 has seen during its service?









Our watches are part of our lives, however they work. In some years to come people will spend a lot of money to buy our most humble watches.

Stuff them, we got them first!

I wonder if someone else will look at one of my watches and wonder who owned it and what it lived through...........


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, I like quartz too, and I like these Eco Drives/solar watches very much.

I have the passion for mechanicals, but I don't understand the notion that we should scoff or poo poo quartz. I do agree that when you see a watch you like, which is often the matter of the dial and hands, then we should not be put off if it turns out to be quartz.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Excellent Roy! works a treat! I'm off to







and







, maybea bit of







and







.

Ya know what Stan: You're right again. The people with the most expensive watches are usually the ones that are always late anyway!

I've had that Chromachron as my daily watch for several years, never had a vital need for anything more acurate on most occasions. The story behind a watch is what gives it any value. That story can be about precision engineering, historical past, personal, design, anything. I think that's the best guide to the value and potential future value of any watch...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Pieter,

Well said and no smilies. 'til now.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Though I only buy mechnical watches since getting "educated" by the web half of my collection is quartz, and I would not part with any of them. I buy purely on the style and not whats in the case







(taking the price into concideration regarding the quality case and movement etc.) But if a quartz comes up that I like the look of I would buy it and not disregard for being "only" a quartz. At the moment these are quite common on German E-bay and I love the over the top pilot's watch







with bezels I would never use and to quote others "to much going on" in the dial department. I wish it was mechanical but it's not







but I still lust after it!!

MIKE..


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

TRY AGAIN


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

> I fancy those Breitling superquartz with +- a few seconds a year.


Not heard of those (but they sound interesting). I have always fancied a Seiko Twin Quartz - the first watch equipped with two quartz crystals - accurate to within *5 seconds a **year*









I have looked all over the net though and the information out there seems to be very very sparse. I can only conclude they are quite rare / expensive









The Breitling sounds similar - David, does it also have two quartz crystals? Got any more info/details on it?

Personally speaking, 90% of my collection is quartz. Recently I have bought a few automatics. If I like a watch I will buy it and wear it - the movement is secondary. If it happens to be a quartz, great. If it's an automatic or manual, great. I own all these types, and like them all and give them all wrist time.

Mike - you sum up my views exactly with



> I buy purely on the style and not whats in the case


I think the most important thing is that you are happy with what you buy and wear.

Just my thoughts anyway


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

This link will start you off Ron.

http://www.melchers.com.hk/breitling/superquartz.htm

If you have all night, you could try the official Breit site but the Breitling China(above) site it far quicker and less complicated

http://www.breitling.com/


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

Quartz watches are great as timekeepers and I have a few.

Its nice sometimes to grab a watch without having to set the time, date etc (One reason I prefer non-date watches)

Some people have said they don't care whats inside a watch, however from another thread.....

Beautiful

No one takes pictures of quartz movements do they?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree Neil, mecahnical movements are beautiful, I dont think I have seen a quartz watch with a display back either







someone will probably prove me wrong.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Quartz and mechanical to me are like looking at a burning fire and a light bulb: not the same attraction, but you get light from both. One is easier in terms of maintenance, but it doesn't have the same sparkle...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm with Neil & John. Knowing all the mechanics packed into such a small space......awesome.

Many of you will have read my aversions to quartz. However I'm not totally against. Granted I only have one, But there are one or two I like. It's just they're not exactly low end, & there are other mechanical ones i'd rather spend the money on.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Jot, i like the Quartz watch as well,nothing like variety, Accutron, Quartz, Auto, and good old wind up. love em all.














fred.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Hello Neil,



> Some people have said they don't care whats inside a watch


I read the original post about the Zenith as soon as it was posted. I am one of the few unfortunates still on dial-up access - the pictures of the Zenith started displaying very slowly on my screen at 33.6Kbps. I was SO tempted to click 'back' due to the slow display, but I stayed with it, let the pictures fully display, and I'm glad I did. When I saw the movement picture - the first thing I thought was "amazing!". It is an amazing piece of engineering (I'm sure there's a better word to describe it - but I hope you get what I mean).

I like quartz, but in the last 3 days have bought 3 watches - all of which happen to be automatics (a Glycine, a Seiko and an Elysee). I bought them because I really liked the look of them. They all just happen to have automatic movements.

Re: the El Primero movement - why are the two screws at the 12:30 position coloured blue and cyan? Does anyone know?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Ron - I think they are both blue it's just the light from a different angle that makes them look a different color. Blued screws are used in many high end movements. If it's for any other reason than decoration I don't know it.

I too must have at least 30 quartz watches. I rarely wear them though. Victorinox makes great quality cases and bracelets and I like their watches very much.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi,

I am wearing a poljot shturmanski now (2001b) and it gains about 1o to 15 secs a day,

before I had a watch, a quartz and I could so rely on it to give the exact right time..

I must say sometimes I miss that...

does anybody know if you can regualte a poljot, with the 3133 movement?

gregor


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi Sargon - thanks for that









Decoration makes sense (and looks good, in IMHO) - I was just wondering if the screws were coloured as a sort of "don't touch!" or 'specific marker' type thing...

Victorinox! I pass through Copenhagen airport quite regularly, and always check out the jewellers/watch retailers - I can't figure why I don't have one in my collection yet.....



> I too must have at least 30 quartz watches


Glad it's not just me then









Sometimes I think life would be simpler if I just perferred one movement type (ie automatic, manual or quartz). My 'problem' is, I just like watches, however they're driven


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Why do I get the urge to get one of these every time I'm in Argos?










Or the citizen Blue Angel?

h:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Why do I get the urge to get one of these every time I'm in Argos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Because they are good watches??


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

I know what you mean PG.........I was unable to resist. As soon as I saw this, I had to buy it.

Should I 'get my coat'?










I think it's a nice watch - I like wearing it. I have always admired Casios, and think Casio's G-shock range gets better looking with time (as the new designs are released etc)

Apologies for the crap pic - I really must invest in a digital camera (as opposed to another watch!)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I will get a wave ceptor when I can stop myself looking at vintage stuff (mostly American).
















Today I wore an eclectic mix of quartz (RLT6) and mechanical, Wittnauer from the fifties, Poljot from not so long ago and my lovely Accutron is on my wrist now.

I use my CWC G10 to time most of my watches as it seems the most accurate watch I have. It is timed by my Windows XP clock that is regulated by NISTIME 32 from:-

http://www.boulder.nist.gov/timefreq/service/its.htm

It seems that a PC clock can loose/ gain several seconds in a few minutes in some circumstances hence the need to use this software immediately prior to setting a watch by the PC clock.

I don't understand how the clock of a PC can be so grossly inaccurate when it has a battery backup?

Shoddy software, Mr. Gates!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think setting any quartz to the bips on radio 4 on the hour, and then using that quartz to time other watches is surely the simplest and most straight forward way to set other watches. All this other stuff seems an over complication to me!!


----------



## edge (Mar 8, 2003)

Took me ages to make this post via my lap top so I hope you all appreciate it,

here goes.

Quartz watches are crap!

No let me put it another way,

ALL QUARTZ WATCHES ARE CRAP !

We did this last year and things have'nt changed.

By the way Roy the Mirage lll is fantastic, thanks for the advice, Griffs review was spot on.superb.

No hard feelings, Web site is looking great.

Stuck at Glen Coe at present, nothing here except, nothingness, nasty weather, and people that should'nt be here.

Certainly nowhere to get a battery for a quartz watch.

Best Wishes All

EDGE


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You don't like quartz watches then?


----------



## edge (Mar 8, 2003)

You've got that right !









EDGE


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Somebody hold him and I'll hit him


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

The search is on for a splendid looking quartz movement. A work of technical genius that will stand side by side with mechs.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

David,

That's the problem, quartz doesn't look as magnificent as a mechanical movement. But it does the job. IMHO.

I think the Accutron movements look pretty darned good for one of those modern electric thingys. I love the sound of them too.









Perhaps if we could see a transistor "working" we might be more impressed?

Foggy posted a picture of a Seiko Dual Quartz not so long ago, not a visually "pretty" movement but stunningly accurate.

Oh well, horses for courses.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

The bottom line in my opinion is quartz will NEVER better a true mechanical timepiece. I am anti-quartz 99% of the time.

However I am a gadget freak, so Casio, etc appeal to me.

Some do anyway.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

How about this one.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Quartz versus Mechanical??

Mechanical, great precision engineering. Quartz, great precision engineering.

One depends on geometry and mechanics and one depends on quantum mechanics

One will stop within about 40 hours if you dont wind it or dont wear it and one will eventually stop if you dont change the battery.

You could go on with comparisons, in my opinion there is a place for both.

Saying you only like mechanical and do not like ANY quartz watches is like saying you only like sailing ships and dont like any motor vessels. It is your right but it doesnt make sense.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't see why changing the batteries is such a big deal. Its much cheaper, easier and quicker than servicing a mechanical and gaskets probably need replacing as often as the battery anyway.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I've begun to realise that.

I've posted so many times against quartz I had to explain myself.

They are good in their own right-some i really like.However unless it's a gadget watch or something special, i'd buy mechanical.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well said Jot and Mat.

Well said Paul.

One thing is clear, we all like watches whatever our opinion on how they are driven.

I worked in an industry where I had to be doing the same thing at the same time every day (within five minutes error) or I would loose money.

Any half reasonable watch could do that but with all the fine dust in that environment, quartz was the best choice. Fewer moving parts and cheap to replace.

I'm glad I don't work there anymore, it was hostile.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

> The search is on for a splendid looking quartz movement. A work of technical genius that will stand side by side with mechs.


How about this?

Omega Cal 1310 (Megaquartz 32KHz) from 1973


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Stan said:


> David,
> 
> I think the Accutron movements look pretty darned good for one of those modern electric thingys. I love the sound of them too.
> 
> ...


The Hamilton Electric was a 'pretty' movement ... and it had moving parts.









john


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Bought this at Â£29.99 from Argos, reduced from Â£59.90. It has a 10 year battery.

The thing that swung it for me, is that the case is gold plated, but unusually at this price, it is an all st. steel case with gold plate on the top. Amazing to have st. steel under gold plate at this price, although Tissot do it a fair bit.

The watch has luminous hands and markers, is 50M water resistant, and has magnified date, and mineral glass. The case is 36mm dia., and I liked the silver dial.

The one thing that may amuse some, is that the movement is a..............wait for it............................MIYOTA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thirty quid for a watch that has a ten year battery and a steel case, bargain.

Looks nice, Griff, enjoy it. 

Can't afford one this month (just bought a watch) or I would be tempted.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Griff said:


> Bought this at Â£29.99 from Argos, reduced from Â£59.90. It has a 10 year battery.
> 
> The thing that swung it for me, is that the case is gold plated, but unusually at this price, it is an all st. steel case with gold plate on the top. Amazing to have st. steel under gold plate at this price, although Tissot do it a fair bit.
> 
> ...


 Griff,

Out of interest, how do you know that it's SS under that gold plate? Was it advertised as such?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> The bottom line in my opinion is quartz will NEVER better a true mechanical timepiece. I am anti-quartz 99% of the time.
> 
> However I am a gadget freak, so Casio, etc appeal to me.
> 
> Some do anyway.


 I agree with you Paul but that, paradoxically







is all the more reason to buy one. I am wearing one of the RLT 6's for work simply because I got sick of scratching my auto's, even damaging a Â£10 Seiko 5 depressed me. The 6 looks good, feels good but best of all I will never have any emotional attachment to it for the simple reason it is quartz, great!

As for gadgets I have a G-shock too, after a year I still can't wok out the alarm or telephone/message functions.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Griff,
> 
> Out of interest, how do you know that it's SS under that gold plate? Was it advertised as such?
> 
> ...


 Paul,

2 reasons:-

The case back has stamped "All stainless steel", and it does feel heavy in the hand, and too heavy for a cheap base metal.

I lightly filed a very small corner of the inside of one of the lugs, and it certainly looks like stainless steel under the plate.

I'm therefore sure this is a st. steel case.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

The cheaper Argos Accurist also has a Miyota movement, I just checked my own. It didn't come from Argos but a car boot sale sunday for a pound, just needed a battery and a new strap. Bargain!

I think it looks good on one of Roy's watch straps.

www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=726403

Joolz


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Joolz,

It looks good on that shark grain, I have a red one on my Technos.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks Stan

I even like the colour and think it works well.

I hope that Roy might do an RTL with a Citizen Eco-drive movement some time.

Joolz


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i do like quartz too.

it's the only thing i have...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

someones been thread trawling









btw that qtz seiko Jason. It works


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Lets do the timewarp again


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like quartz too.
















Now I are one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it's all right, he's from barcelona


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Not Barcel Loner?


----------

